# Problems with gentoo behind proxy

## pYrania

at school we have a proxy server at 192.168.1.253:3128

setting this ip and port will work in my browser and ftp progs etc., but not with portage

in /etc/make.conf i set:

HTTP_PROXY="http://192.168.1.253:3128"

FTP_PROXY="ftp://192.168.1.253:3128"

RSYNC_PROXY="192.168.1.253:3128"

I even tried the PROXY="" setting, with no success.

it always results in:

```
$ emerge sync

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

bad response from proxy - HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

rsync: failed to connect to 192.168.1.253: Success

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(83)

```

----------

## sisyphus

Hi there.

Try 

```
emerge webrsync.
```

rsync doesn't work too great through proxies.

It's worth searching the forums for this.

Good luck

----------

## think4urs11

Hi!

Maybe this helps out...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=395543&highlight=#395543

T.

----------

## pYrania

emerge-webrsync didn't work. neither could i emerge any package, because it couldn't resolve the sites.

i did a search, but nothing i found worked.

i should have mentioned it somehow worked some day (at least emerge sync)

today i needed some program but no way...

i never understood this public proxy stuff at schools  :Wink: 

i mean, the idea is to cache pages, so they don't stress their 1 mbit connection ... *giggle*, but how could a server with 4gb proxy cache be effective enough at a school?

(i know this one for sure, because i did set it up  :Surprised: )

----------

## paolo

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> at school we have a proxy server at 192.168.1.253:3128
> 
> setting this ip and port will work in my browser and ftp progs etc., but not with portage
> 
> in /etc/make.conf i set:
> ...

 

What about RSYNC_PROXY="http://192.168.1.253:3128" ?

Maybe it's the lack of the protocol (http) in the url?

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## pYrania

think this didn't work either, but i'll check on monday.

----------

## charlesnadeau

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> think this didn't work either, but i'll check on monday.

 

Did you check, does it work?

Thanks!

Charles

----------

## satria

Not all proxy servers block rsync traffic. Try to comment the 

RSYNC_PROXY line in your /etc/make.conf file. Maybe emerge sync will work now.

Does your proxy server requires authentication? If yes, you might try to add your username and password in all PROXY entries.

Hope that helps.   :Wink:   [/code]

----------

## qriff

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4867040.html#4867040

----------

